# Buying Belden cable.



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Where can I get me some Belden 8410 cable? I don't want to have to buy a spool of it, I just need maybe enough to do my pedalboard. Is there a bricks'n'mortar store around Toronto that I can visit? Ideally it would also carry Neutrik or Switchcraft plugs as well.

Also, will this run me the same or more than a George L set?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2008)

Electro-Sonic carries it so they might have spools of it at their store up north of the 401 just off the 404. You could try some of the audio backline rental places like Apex Sound -- they might sell off a spool too.


----------

